# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  ΡΕΛΕ ΔΙΑΡΡΟΗΣ

## NEOMELOS

Ανοίγω καινούργιο θέμα γιατί δε βρήκα κάτι που να μοιάζει με την απορία μου.
Το σπίτι διαθέτει ρελέ διαρροής.
Στο υπόγειο που ασχολούμαι με τα "χαζά" μου υπάρχει υποπίνακας. Μπορώ να προσθέσω ακόμη ένα ρελέ διαρροής, ώστε σε περίπτωση "στραβής" να μη πέφτει το ρελέ στον κεντρικό πίνακα (και βρίζουν όλοι) αλλά μόνο το πλησιέστερο στη διαρροή-βραχυκύκλωμα του υποπίνακα;

----------

vagelisda (05-06-16)

----------


## vasilimertzani

Δυστηχως δεν πεφτει μονο αυτο που ειναι πιο κοντα στην διαρροη.
Αν εχεις ξεχωριστη γραμμη για το υπογειο μπορεις να βαλεις σε αυτην  ενα ρελε στον γενικο πινακα (να εχει δυο δηλ) ετσι οταν πεφτει να μην επηρεαζει το σπιτι

----------


## lepouras

www.hlektronika.gr εκεί υπάρχουν θέματα πολλά για αυτό.
(άχτι το είχα να το πω εδώ ) :Lol:

----------


## NEOMELOS

Καθήστε να το κάνω πιο συγκεκριμένο. Η ξεχωριστή γραμμή του Βασίλη (ευχαριστώ) και τα περί του ουδέτερου στο forum hlektronika με μπερδεύουν.
Ξεχωριστή γραμμή εννοούμε να μην περνά από τον αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό του κεντρικού πίνακα;
Δηλαδή εάν μετά από μία προέκταση-μπαλαντέζα (από κάποια μπρίζα του δικτύου), βάλω ασφάλεια και αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό, θα μου ρίχνει το ρελέ του κεντρικού πίνακα; 
http://www.yunhuanelectric.com/Mains...-and-RCCB.html
Κάτι τέτοιο σκέφτομαι να κάνω

----------


## nyannaco

> Καθήστε να το κάνω πιο συγκεκριμένο. Η ξεχωριστή γραμμή του Βασίλη (ευχαριστώ) και τα περί του ουδέτερου στο forum hlektronika με μπερδεύουν.
> Ξεχωριστή γραμμή εννοούμε να μην περνά από τον αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό του κεντρικού πίνακα;


Να μη σου πω ούτε καν από την αασφάλεια του κεντρικού πίνακα. Μιλάμε πλέον για εντελώς ανεξάρτητο πίνακα και όχι υποπίνακα, άρα με δικό του γενικό διακόπτη, κεντρική ασφάλεια (τήξεως) και ρελέ. Λίγο πιο ακριβό, αλλά αυτή είναι η σωστή λύση. Το έχω κάνει σε παρόμοια περίπτωση.



> Δηλαδή εάν μετά από μία προέκταση-μπαλαντέζα (από κάποια μπρίζα του δικτύου), βάλω ασφάλεια και αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό, θα μου ρίχνει το ρελέ του κεντρικού πίνακα;


Πιθανότατα ναι. Εφόσον τα ρελέ είναι και τα δύο στα 30mA, είναι θέμα τύχης ποιό θα πέσει πρώτο, αν πέσει μόνο ένα.



> http://www.yunhuanelectric.com/Mains...-and-RCCB.html
> Κάτι τέτοιο σκέφτομαι να κάνω


Αυτό δεν βλέπω να έχει καν ρελέ, εκ πρώτης όψεως.

Ισως εχεις δει κάπου περί cascading ασφαλειών με μικρότερες ονομαστικές εντάσεις στους κλάδους, και σε μπέρδεψε αυτό. Αυτό όντως γίνεται (ακόμη και στον πίνακά σου), αλλά είναι άλλο πράγμα.

----------

vasilimertzani (05-06-16)

----------


## lepouras

καταλαβαίνεις ότι όταν ο άλλος από την μία λέει τα περί ουδετέρου με μπερδεύουν αλλά θέλω να κάνω το τάδε σε κάτι που μπορεί να τον σκοτώσει δυσκολεύει τους άλλους να του απαντήσουν.
οπότε θα σου απαντήσω ως εξής. 
πρέπει η γραμμή που θέλεις να βάλεις ΔΔΕ(ρελε διαρροής) να είναι σε δικιά τις ασφάλεια στον πίνακα του σπιτιού.
 για να είναι σε δικιά της ασφάλεια θα έχεις και δικό της ουδέτερο. τότε στον πίνακα θα μπορέσεις να βάλεις (και όχι εκεί που θες εσύ) χώρια ΔΔΕ(ρελε διαρροής). 
αν η γραμμή αυτή δίνει και σε άλλα μέρη του σπιτιού δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα. και επιλεκτικό ΔΔΕ να βάλεις (πχ με 10ma αντί για 30 που είναι αυτό που έχεις τώρα) για να μπει μετά το κεντρικό ΔΔΕ και να το βάλεις εκεί που θες εσύ ΔΕΝ θα σου εξασφαλίσει ότι σε μεγάλη διαρροή δεν θα πέσει ΚΑΙ του σπιτιού.

καταλαβαίνεις δεν καταλαβαίνεις και σε μπερδεύει δεν σε μπερδεύει πρέπει για να βάλεις σε μια γραμμή δικό της ΔΔΕ να έχεις την δυνατότητα στον  πίνακα ΚΑΙ την φάση ΚΑΙ τον ουδέτερο να τους περάσεις ΠΡΙΝ το κεντρικό ΔΔΕ και προϋπόθεση αυτό (το κεντρικό ΔΔΕ) να είναι ΜΕΤΑ τον γενικό διακόπτη και την γενική ασφάλεια.

αυτό που δείχνεις ΔΕΝ έχει ΔΔΕ και ακόμα και όταν έχουν απευθύνετε σε εγκαταστάσεις που στην πρίζα που θα πας να κουμπώσεις( στην συγκεκριμένη τριφασική κιόλας) ΔΕΝ είναι προστατευμένη από  ΔΔΕ.

για να καταλήξουμε.
 ΑΝ η γραμμή που θες εσύ να δουλεύεις είναι ανεξάρτητη στον πίνακα του σπιτιού(δεν τροφοδοτεί τίποτε άλλο από σημεία που ενοχλείς όταν κόβεις το ρεύμα) και ΑΝ είναι σε σωστή θέση ο υπάρχων ΔΔΕ μέσα στον πίνακα ΤΟΤΕ και ΑΝ γνωρίζεις πως, μπορείς να βάλεις χώρια ΔΔΕ ΑΛΛΑ μέσα στον πίνακα με τον άλλο.
 αν δεν υπάρχουν αυτά τότε Ή τραβάς ΑΝ υπάρχει η δυνατότητα δικιά σου γραμμή από τον πίνακα εκεί που θές(ναι χώρια φάση και χώρια ουδέτερος ) και βάζεις στον πίνακα δικό σου ΔΔΕ. 
φυσικά θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν ή να δημιουργηθούν οι άνω προϋποθέσεις για την σωστή σειρά τον ασφαλειών και ΔΔΕ. 


ΑΝ δεν κατάλαβες τίποτα από όσα είπα ΤΟΤΕ θα πρέπει να φέρεις κάποιον που γνωρίζει και μπορεί να στο κάνει σωστά, και τσάμπα προσπαθείς να μάθεις από εδώ.

----------


## lepouras

> Να μη σου πω ούτε καν από την αασφάλεια του κεντρικού πίνακα.


τη λές βρε Νίκο? μήπως να μην περνάει ούτε από την ασφάλεια του μετρητή? το ότι το  έχει κάνει δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι σωστό.

----------


## nyannaco

Μηπως δεν διαβασες προσεκτικα; Μιλησα για ξεχωριστο πινακα και οχι υποπινακα, με δικη του ασφαλεια τηξης -και ολα τα υπολοιπα, φυσικα. Ποια ειναι η αντιρρηση σου;

----------


## NEOMELOS

Νίκο αυτά τα βρήκα googlάροντας και αναφέρονται σαν RCD  και RCCB.
Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι πουλιούνται στην Αγγλία-Αυστραλία-Αμερική όπου οι κανονισμοί υποθέτω είναι πληρέστεροι και τα σπίτια τους καλύπτονται από αντιηλεκτροπληξιακά υποχρεωτικά. Άρα ποιος ο λόγος φορητού.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Νίκο αυτά τα βρήκα googlάροντας και αναφέρονται σαν RCD  και RCCB.
> Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι πουλιούνται στην Αγγλία-Αυστραλία-Αμερική όπου οι κανονισμοί υποθέτω είναι πληρέστεροι και τα σπίτια τους καλύπτονται από αντιηλεκτροπληξιακά υποχρεωτικά. Άρα ποιος ο λόγος φορητού.


Αλλες περιπτωσεις αυτες.μπορει να ειναι και >30ma για ακομα μεγαλυτερη προστασια.το βαζουν σαν θεμα ασφαλειας,νομιζω ειναι υποχρεωτικο σε τεχνικους οι οποιοι πανε για εργασια σε οικημα που δεν γνωριζουν εγκατασταση.
Αν ομως εσυ κανεις μια διαρροη 1ma ποιο ρελε λες να πεσει και γιατι;
Των 30? Των 300? Η το πιο γρηγορο;


ΥΓ εκ παραδρομης ειναι <30ma oxi >  .

----------


## NEOMELOS

Η απορία λύθηκε.
Γιάννη ποτέ δεν πάει "τζάμπα" το να προσπαθείς να μάθεις. Όσο στόκος και να είσαι κάτι μένει
Και σε ευχαριστώ κι εσένα  και όλους τους φίλους του φόρουμ για τις παρατηρήσεις σας.

----------


## lepouras

> Μηπως δεν διαβασες προσεκτικα; Μιλησα για ξεχωριστο πινακα και οχι υποπινακα, με δικη του ασφαλεια τηξης -και ολα τα υπολοιπα, φυσικα. Ποια ειναι η αντιρρηση σου;


η αντίρρηση μου δεν είναι για τον πίνακα.
 αλλά για το << πριν την γενική ασφάλεια του κεντρικού>>. 
και σε ρωτάω.
 εφόσον έχεις δυο πίνακες που δεν έχουν κοινή γενική ασφάλεια(διότι έτσι γίνετε αντιληπτό όταν το λες) αλλά ο καθένας την δικιά του άρα τα παροχικά θα πρέπει να είναι ίδια (πχ 3Χ10)(που δεν το αναφέρεις) γιατί θα ήταν λάθος σε μια παροχή που ασφαλίζετε (έστω από την ΔΕΗ ) με 40 Α, να συνεχίσεις εσύ από ένα γενικό διακόπτη με 4άρι ή 6άρι.
 αν θέλεις να φύγεις με μικρότερη διατομή από τον γενικό διακόπτη σε άλλο πίνακα τότε θα πρέπει να βάλεις την κατάλληλη ασφάλεια για το παροχικό αυτό μετά τον γενικό διακόπτη του κεντρικού πίνακα(που δεν το αναφέρεις) και να πας στον άλλο πίνακα(αν και πάλι όπως και να έχει θα πρέπει οποιαδήποτε αναχώρηση από ένα πίνακα να σφαλίζετε κατάλληλα).
 και ας υποθέσουμε ότι τα έκανες έτσι (που δεν το αναφέρεις άρα δεν το ξέρουμε) και έχουμε ένα γενικό διακόπτη που τροφοδοτεί μια 35άρα ασφάλεια (σαν γενική του κεντρικού πίνακα) και μια 20άρα(λέω εγώ για χάρη του παραδείγματος) του << ανεξάρτητου >> πίνακα.
 και έρχεται ο ιδιοκτήτης που μας φώναξε να του κάνουμε μια δουλειά να μην έχει πρόβλημα και τραβάει 30 Αμπερ από τις ασφάλειες που τροφοδοτούνται από την 35άρα και 20Αμπερ από της ασφάλειες στον καινούργιο πίνακα που βάλαμε και τροφοδοτείτε ΠΡΙΝ τις γενικές του κεντρικού πίνακα αλλά από την 20άρα που αναχωρεί παράλληλα .
 σύνολο 50Α.
 πές μου πια ασφάλεια θα πέσει? 
να κάνω μια υπόθεση?
 του ρολογιού.
 οπότε ο ιδιοκτήτης που μας φώναξε να του κάνουμε κάτι για να μην έχει πρόβλημα θα πρέπει να τρέχει στο ρολόι να σηκώνει ασφάλεια (αν είναι τυχερός και έχει αυτόματη) ή να έρθει κάποια στιγμή η ΔΕΗ να του την αλλάζει με 20 ευρουλάκια χρέωση στον λογαριασμό του κάθε φορά.
 ή θα πηγαίνεις εσύ κάθε φορά και θα τον χρεώνεις για κάτι που του έφτιαξες για να μην έχει πρόβλημα?


αν δεν εννοείς τίποτα από τα παραπάνω τότε ακόμα χειρότερα γιατί τα είπες  σε έναν άνθρωπο που από την αρχή είπε ότι μπερδεύετε με τα περί ουδετέρου κλπ και δεν ξέρει.

φιλικά.. :Smile:

----------

ezizu (06-06-16)

----------


## nyannaco

> η αντίρρηση μου δεν είναι για τον πίνακα.
>  αλλά για το << πριν την γενική ασφάλεια του κεντρικού>>. 
> και σε ρωτάω.
>  εφόσον έχεις δυο πίνακες που δεν έχουν κοινή γενική ασφάλεια(διότι έτσι γίνετε αντιληπτό όταν το λες) αλλά ο καθένας την δικιά του άρα τα παροχικά θα πρέπει να είναι ίδια (πχ 3Χ10)(που δεν το αναφέρεις) γιατί θα ήταν λάθος σε μια παροχή που ασφαλίζετε (έστω από την ΔΕΗ ) με 40 Α, να συνεχίσεις εσύ από ένα γενικό διακόπτη με 4άρι ή 6άρι.


Σωστός! Εχεις δίκιο, παράλειψή μου να το αναφέρω. Εκεί που το έκανα, πήγα με την ίδια διατομή από τον πρώτο πίνακα στο δεύτερο.



> αν θέλεις να φύγεις με μικρότερη διατομή από τον γενικό διακόπτη σε άλλο πίνακα τότε θα πρέπει να βάλεις την κατάλληλη ασφάλεια για το παροχικό αυτό μετά τον γενικό διακόπτη του κεντρικού πίνακα(που δεν το αναφέρεις) και να πας στον άλλο πίνακα(αν και πάλι όπως και να έχει θα πρέπει οποιαδήποτε αναχώρηση από ένα πίνακα να σφαλίζετε κατάλληλα).
>  και ας υποθέσουμε ότι τα έκανες έτσι (που δεν το αναφέρεις άρα δεν το ξέρουμε) και έχουμε ένα γενικό διακόπτη που τροφοδοτεί μια 35άρα ασφάλεια (σαν γενική του κεντρικού πίνακα) και μια 20άρα(λέω εγώ για χάρη του παραδείγματος) του << ανεξάρτητου >> πίνακα.
>  και έρχεται ο ιδιοκτήτης που μας φώναξε να του κάνουμε μια δουλειά να μην έχει πρόβλημα και τραβάει 30 Αμπερ από τις ασφάλειες που τροφοδοτούνται από την 35άρα και 20Αμπερ από της ασφάλειες στον καινούργιο πίνακα που βάλαμε και τροφοδοτείτε ΠΡΙΝ τις γενικές του κεντρικού πίνακα αλλά από την 20άρα που αναχωρεί παράλληλα .
>  σύνολο 50Α.
>  πές μου πια ασφάλεια θα πέσει? 
> να κάνω μια υπόθεση?
>  του ρολογιού.
>  οπότε ο ιδιοκτήτης που μας φώναξε να του κάνουμε κάτι για να μην έχει πρόβλημα θα πρέπει να τρέχει στο ρολόι να σηκώνει ασφάλεια (αν είναι τυχερός και έχει αυτόματη) ή να έρθει κάποια στιγμή η ΔΕΗ να του την αλλάζει με 20 ευρουλάκια χρέωση στον λογαριασμό του κάθε φορά.
>  ή θα πηγαίνεις εσύ κάθε φορά και θα τον χρεώνεις για κάτι που του έφτιαξες για να μην έχει πρόβλημα?


ΟΚ, λίγο τραβηγμένο σενάριο, αλλά στη θεωρία έχεις δίκιο  :Smile:

----------


## lepouras

και όμως έχει συμβεί και συμβαίνει. οπότε γιατί να μπαίνεις σε αυτή την διαδικασία? απλά πας ΜΕΤΑ τις γενικές ασφάλειες και κάνε μετά όλα τα άλλα που κάνεις.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Και δεν μπορεις να του πεις και τιποτα.Γαλονας βλεπεις.  :Smile:

----------


## lepouras

> Και δεν μπορεις να του πεις και τιποτα.Γαλονας βλεπεις.


εδώ όχι. πάμε στο άλλο να σε φτιάξω. :Lol:

----------

vasilimertzani (10-06-16)

----------


## nyannaco

Τί λέτε ρε παιδιά;;;

----------


## lepouras

ξέρει ο Βασίλης. άσχετο με το θέμα. :Lol:

----------

